

Snapchat Publishes Self-Destructing Link to Android Beta App - cyphersanctus
http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2013/02/snapchat-android-beta/

======
Wingman4l7
The image at the very top of the article is an excellent demonstration of the
main vulnerability with this app -- you can always take a photo of the phone's
display.

